

Ask YC: Review My Website - XLHit: Translated Real-Time Search - buymorechuck

Please visit: http://www.xlhit.com<p>XLHit automatically translates your Twitter or FriendFeed searches (English, for example) into another language (say Spanish), and translates the results into your language.<p>What do you think? What's missing? What could be improved?<p>I also wonder how best to promote XLHit, any thoughts on PR vs directly contacting journalists, to adding viral features would be great!<p>Thanks!
======
buymorechuck
A clickable link: <http://www.xlhit.com>

